# Window glass needed - 1937 Chevy



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks, I found this '37 Chevy for $7 at a flea market. It's only missing the window glass. Would anyone have a spare?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Is it just the windshield or is the back glass and side windows also missing??


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

It's flat glass. just use clear packaging material.


----------



## Michaelkeith (Sep 23, 2020)

Cool model kit!


----------



## Spooky 52 (Oct 1, 2021)

If you still need the glass, I think I might have it.


----------

